# Tim Hortons hiking prices on coffee, bagels



## GAP (4 Jul 2007)

*Tim Hortons hiking prices on coffee, bagels*
Updated Wed. Jul. 4 2007 6:02 PM ET CTV.ca News Staff
Article Link

Tim Hortons will be kicking up their prices at outlets in Ontario, Manitoba and Atlantic Canada next week, charging about five cents more for coffees and bagels. 

Western Canadians will be spared the increase since they were forced to fork over some extra change last year when the coffee chain hit them with a pay hike in October. 

"We evaluate all our pricing, region by region," said Tim Hortons spokesperson Rachel Douglas. 

The rising operating costs of doing business, from wages to fuel expenditures, are said to be behind the decision to increase prices. 

Company evaluations showed customers in Ontario and Manitoba have been paying the same prices since early 2004. The last time Atlantic Canadians had a pay hike was in October, 2005. This time, prices are expected to go up between five and seven cents. 

The price changes will vary from one city to the next, said Douglas. In fact, in some areas, it will only be select products that are affected. 

For example, while Manitobans will have to pay more for their cup o' joe, Ontarians will just have to pay more for their beloved Timbits and bagels. 

And it's not just because Ontarians like to eat more, Douglas joked. 

"It has to do with the profitability of any given product in that region," she said. 

Noel Comstock, a frequent coffee drinker living in Halifax, heard the news with disbelief. 

"Seven cents? That's awful," he said, standing outside the local Tim Hortons. "Let's see. Now that's 14 cents a day. That's getting up - way too high. That's crazy!" 

While some customers are counting their pennies, others are remaining as cool as their ice caps. 
More on link


----------



## geo (4 Jul 2007)

Hmmm... wonder if they are going to raise prices in KAF ???


----------



## GAP (4 Jul 2007)

I asked my son (the civi who worked there) if they are likely to raise the price....he didn't think so as they are apparently so busy they are meeting their costs (I don't know about the transportation costs though) easily.


----------



## Hot Lips (4 Jul 2007)

Not sure what I think of the price hike...I love Timmie's but I don't think I am willing to pass the $1.50 mark for a large coffee...I usually have one to two daily at least...I have started brewing my own again and I am going to do more of that and less drive thru purchases...

HL


----------



## Franko (4 Jul 2007)

I know that a coffee in the Maritimes is 10 cents higher than in Ontario....which makes absolutely no sense what so ever.

Regards


----------



## George Wallace (4 Jul 2007)

Recce By Death said:
			
		

> I know that a coffee in the Maritimes is 10 cents higher than in Ontario....which makes absolutely no sense what so ever.
> 
> Regards



Samething goes for Alberta.  Why is a Large 5 to 10 cents more in Alberta, where they have no PST, unlike in Ontario which has both PST and GST, for a total of 15%?  You would figure that a Large in Alberta would be 7 to 8 % cheaper, not more......or at least equal in price, if there were really higher Transportation Costs.


----------



## Trooper Hale (5 Jul 2007)

Well we can agree on one thing at least, its still cheaper & better then pretty much any other big brand coffee. When you start paying $5 for a coffee you know Timmies has gone the way of Starbucks. Until then, make the most of it and send me a freakin' Donut! I'm hanging for one!


----------



## proudnurse (5 Jul 2007)

I'll still induldge in my couple trips to the drive thru en-route to work each week, for my usual double-double and Cherry Danish also every now and then  

~Rebecca


----------



## muskrat89 (5 Jul 2007)

Slight hijack, but related....  I love Tim Horton's coffee, but alas we have none in Arizona. A couple of weeks ago we went back to Maine for the first time in 10 years. I was pleasantly surprised to find not one but several TH's in the Lewiston,ME area. I bought a couple of cans of coffee to bring home and was even more pleasantly surprised to pay only $3.99 US/ can.  Mmmmmm


----------



## tlg (5 Jul 2007)

Coffee is more expensive in Alberta and they also have interact at every store I've been in. Ontario doesn't have interact stating something along the lines of "speedy service". Personally even with a slow interact machine, I will have paid the bill before my coffee and donut is ready for me. I just don't understand the double standard.


----------



## formerarmybrat23 (6 Jul 2007)

i was in alberta for a year and was grateful that they had interac. I am not a cash girl, all my purchases are from debt. Also less tax would not effect price as it is not money that they keep (you minus your GST paid from your GST from sales. That is the total cheque you send in). Also prices would be higher because their employees are paid more. When I left Hinton the starting wage was 10.50/hour.


----------



## JVJA (7 Jul 2007)

I was at a Tim Hortons today and noticed they were accepting Mastercard with no signature required for purchases under twenty five dollars.


----------



## proudnurse (8 Jul 2007)

Skip__ said:
			
		

> I was at a Tim Hortons today and noticed they were accepting Mastercard with no signature required for purchases under twenty five dollars.



I noticed this myself, at the drive-thru window the other day. I keep extra change in the car, so I'll likely stick to doing that   

~Rebecca


----------



## NL_engineer (9 Jul 2007)

Skip__ said:
			
		

> I was at a Tim Hortons today and noticed they were accepting Mastercard with no signature required for purchases under twenty five dollars.



I think that is only for the master card speed pass.


----------



## mover1 (9 Jul 2007)

doesn't  anyone make their own coffee anymore. 
Timmies is like smoking, its addictive and bad for your pocket book and health.
So Timmie's raised their prices. Who cares, everyone will act like sheep and still go everyday and no one will complain about their crappy products. (lets face it  the quality really has gone down)
My big pet peeve is coming to work each day and seeing all the no minded drones going in to get their coffee's and fat pills. Cars lined up on down the street.  Not one of person gets out and  goes in to get served.  
Stupid Tim Horton's. 

(This is my rant because they closed the local Robins Donuts recently)


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Jul 2007)

I make coffee at home in the mornings, have one there and bring one to work with me but every once in a while I hit Timmy's for an extra caffeine fix.  :  Today I went and being shortly after 1000 hrs, there was a line up both inside and at the Drive-Thru.  I went over to McD's instead (they are only busy at lunch) and got a small coffee (equivalent to Timmy's medium) AND a cranberry-orange muffin (still warm from the oven  ;D) for only $1.47.  Since McD's changed their coffee a few years back, it's pretty good.


----------



## deedster (16 Jul 2007)

If I'm running late in the morning (which is usually) I can either stop at the non-drive-thru Timmies or (if I'm really late) the McDonalds drive-thru, I'm finding I like their coffee better & better (and the smell of McD's grease on the cup gives me my fat-fix without the extra calories).  ;D


----------



## Bintheredunthat (16 Jul 2007)

Now for my few cents worth......

1)  Is there still a slight savings if you bring your own cup for a refill?  If so (and considering the "green attitude we're being force fed"), perhaps it would be a good way to offset the raise in price - while also doing your part for the environment.  Why TH hasn't developed something recyclable yet is beyond me.  Ok, ok - costs, money, yadda yadda.

2)  I feel that as the CF has such a huge part of TH's success, perhaps those at the top of the company should put the increase based on when we get a pay raise.  Better yet, we should get a pay raise every time coffee prices go up.  I'm all for that!  We'll have a CDA and CCDA (Coffee Drinker's Allowance and Casual Coffee Drinker's Allowance).  Rate tables to follow.

3)  As for the credit card thing, i was surprised to hear that businesses actually can waive the necessity of a signature for a set amount.  Not just the $25 mentioned, my grocery store clerk did this the other day for an amount below $60.  Will have to research this some more - however if the person had "Check Photo ID" on the back, would they still do this for lower amounts?  Interesting.

Bin


----------



## TMM (16 Jul 2007)

A merchant does not have to accept a card that says "Check ID" since it is technically not a valid card. I too dislike no sig required but it has been done in the US for a few years.


----------



## deedster (16 Jul 2007)

Bintheredunthat said:
			
		

> Why TH hasn't developed something recyclable yet is beyond me.  Ok, ok - costs, money, yadda yadda.



My theory is that they line their cups with a substance that makes people addicted to Tims.  Ever notice how when you brew their house at home it's just not the same?  If you were allowed to refill (recycle) the effect would wear off.
Maybe I've had too much of it today  :


----------



## geo (16 Jul 2007)

Bintheredunthat said:
			
		

> As for the credit card thing, i was surprised to hear that businesses actually can waive the necessity of a signature for a set amount.  Not just the $25 mentioned, my grocery store clerk did this the other day for an amount below $60.  Will have to research this some more - however if the person had "Check Photo ID" on the back, would they still do this for lower amounts?  Interesting.
> Bin


Think of everytime you go to the gas station & feed your card into the pump....no signature / no PIN.... what,s the difference?


----------



## Bintheredunthat (16 Jul 2007)

geo said:
			
		

> Think of everytime you go to the gas station & feed your card into the pump....no signature / no PIN.... what,s the difference?



Agreed.  And I have pumped 100 bucks into a tank before, but I think that was the limit for the pump - so that pretty much rules out any set number across the board.  It's all a friggen mystery.  I guess whatever is faster, more efficient for the consumer is best.  Big businesses do make the rules.

In other news, here's a screen shot of the CDA/CCDA I mentioned.

CDA

No word yet on back-dated Coffee Drinker's Allowance as the effective date is this past April.  

Bin


----------



## George Wallace (2 Jan 2008)

$1.55 for a Lg DD in Woodstock, NB!

Fracking HIGHWAY ROBBERY!

Still only $1.40 in Ottawa.


----------



## Franko (2 Jan 2008)

It was $1.57 in Oromocto last summer. Funny how a few km can change a price.

Regards


----------



## armyvern (2 Jan 2008)

C'mon George ...

The price just went down here in NB!!

Yesterday it cost me 3.49 for two extra-large blacks, but today it only cost me 3.46 (thank you Mr Harper -- now on to killing the last 5% --- !!)

Still, even at 3.49 here in 2007 -- they were a whole lot cheaper than they were costing me in PEI!!

(When I left PEI it was costing me 1.84 for an XL black)


----------



## retiredgrunt45 (2 Jan 2008)

Tim Hortens has almost become like buying gas. They could put the price up to $3.00 a cup and we'd still buy it. 

We all complain but we still wait in line to get it.

The marketing people at Timmies have done their job very well.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (2 Jan 2008)

Bintheredunthat-Muzzled said:
			
		

> Now for my few cents worth......
> 
> 1)  Is there still a slight savings if you bring your own cup for a refill?  If so (and considering the "green attitude we're being force fed"), perhaps it would be a good way to offset the raise in price - while also doing your part for the environment.  Why TH hasn't developed something recyclable yet is beyond me.  Ok, ok - costs, money, yadda yadda.



Yes there is. I take my own cup everyday (yes I'm a sheep too) and get my large single single for 1.44 vice 1.55. the funny thing is that a lot of the girls pour the milk and sugar and coffee into a disposable cup first and stir it, then they dump it into my mug....I don't get how the company or the environment wins there, but hey....I'm just a sheeple! ;D


----------



## observor 69 (2 Jan 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> $1.55 for a Lg DD in Woodstock, NB!
> 
> Fracking HIGHWAY ROBBERY!
> 
> Still only $1.40 in Ottawa.



Wow !! Mention of my hometown on Army.ca.   
I'll have you know the Greater Woodstock Area (GWA) has three Timmies.   ;D   http://tinyurl.com/2bnvvr
You probably stopped at the one out on the TC Highway.
Not that I would expect any lower prices but  another one is just off the Connell St. exit. Thats where the townies go.


----------



## Cheshire (2 Jan 2008)

********FLUSH**********

There goes my 1% G.S.T. savings.....


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (2 Jan 2008)

There is always Starbucks folks....much better coffee


----------



## geo (2 Jan 2008)

FWIW, I don't like Starbucks coffee.
Java U has "green mountain coffee"..... very nice!


----------



## PMedMoe (2 Jan 2008)

I got addicted to Second Cup's Vanilla Bean Latte when I was in Toronto.  Particularly good with gingerbread spice on it!!


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (2 Jan 2008)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> There is always Starbucks folks....much better coffee



Yeah but it's a serious investment.


----------



## George Wallace (2 Jan 2008)

Baden  Guy said:
			
		

> Not that I would expect any lower prices but  another one is just off the Connell St. exit. Thats where the townies go.



That's the one.  Beside the Mall.  $1.55


----------



## NL_engineer (2 Jan 2008)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> There is always Starbucks folks....much better coffee



The price of Timmies would have to go up a lot for me to go there regularly  :

I don't particularly like Starbucks, I'd drink Mc Donald's so called coffee before Starbucks again (Yes I have drank Mc Donald's coffee)


----------



## armyvern (2 Jan 2008)

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> The price of Timmies would have to go up a lot for me to go there regularly  :



I'm actually starting to become accustomed to the coffee at Sour Grapes on Restigouche (if you made it in there during your time here), but there's no way in hell I'll become a regular there until I finally end my procrastinating and pick up a laptop so I can just stay there ... and caffeinate ... and surf!!


----------



## NL_engineer (2 Jan 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> I'm actually starting to become accustomed to the coffee at Sour Grapes on Restigouche (if you made it in there during your time here), but there's no way in hell I'll become a regular there until I finally end my procrastinating and pick up a laptop so I can just stay there ... and caffeinate ... and surf!!



There coffee is good, but it still doesn't beat Timmies tho.  

Now how did I forget about them  : o ya, they were only open half the times I went there for coffee  :


----------



## armyvern (2 Jan 2008)

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> There coffee is good, but it still doesn't beat Timmies tho.
> 
> Now how did I forget about them  : o ya, they were only open half the times I went there for coffee  :



Depends ... I like mine extra large and black. I'm not addicted to that 33% cream crap & sugar poured into it. For straight up coffee ... I'm actually liking Sour Grapes now. Only tried my first cup there about a month ago. When I'm doing a coffee run for just me --- I go to Sour Grapes  ... if I'm picking up for everyone at work, well they'd skin me alive if I brought back anything other than Timmies.

That's OK though; it'll end as soon as the new Timmies is up outside the front gate -- then they can all go get their own damn coffee and I'll go elsewhere where there are no lines!!


----------



## Rayman (2 Jan 2008)

Call me weird but when I worked in that area (Oromocto) I used to get coffee from Scholltens for the Irish creamers... I didnt find their coffee that bad at all.


----------



## armyvern (2 Jan 2008)

Rayman said:
			
		

> Call me weird but when I worked in that area (Oromocto) I used to get coffee from Scholltens for the Irish creamers... I didnt find their coffee that bad at all.



I'm not a flavoured coffee kind of girl. Don't drink milk EVER. No Baileys, no Irish Cream ... nada.

Just plain old coffee ... black.

There are a few people who go to Schoelton's for their coffee, but with 3 Timmies in town and 1 more on the way, the traffic at Schoeltons seems to be dropping off. Heck, they're not even open 24/7 any more.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (2 Jan 2008)

Rayman said:
			
		

> Call me weird but when I worked in that area (Oromocto) I used to get coffee from Scholltens for the Irish creamers... I didnt find their coffee that bad at all.



If you insist...You're weird! (hey you told me to do it  ;D) I liked the coffee and the nice fresh cheese cakes and carrot cakes across the road from Timmie's was that sour grapes? In the old Call Center building?


----------



## armyvern (2 Jan 2008)

IN HOC SIGNO said:
			
		

> If you insist...You're weird! (hey you told me to do it  ;D) I liked the coffee and the nice fresh cheese cakes and carrot cakes across the road from Timmie's was that sour grapes? In the old Call Center building?



Yes, that's Sour Grapes ... and their carrot cake rocks!! It's superior tasting to Timmies carrot cake AND a slice is also three times the size but half the cost of a Timmies slice.

I am going to get sooooooo fat there!!  ;D


----------



## NL_engineer (2 Jan 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Depends ... I like mine extra large and black. I'm not addicted to that 33% cream crap & sugar poured into it. For straight up coffee ... I'm actually liking Sour Grapes now. Only tried my first cup there about a month ago. When I'm doing a coffee run for just me --- I go to Sour Grapes  ... if I'm picking up for everyone at work, well they'd skin me alive if I brought back anything other than Timmies.
> 
> That's OK though; it'll end as soon as the new Timmies is up outside the front gate -- then they can all go get their own damn coffee and I'll go elsewhere where there are no lines!!



I just have 2 sugar in my coffee.  

So when is this new Timms going to be built?  but then again, think the line up in the mornings  :


----------



## Rayman (2 Jan 2008)

Line ups? Well youll also have the workers from Sobeys Distribution if they are building it where I think they are.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (2 Jan 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Yes, that's Sour Grapes ... and their carrot cake rocks!! It's superior tasting to Timmies carrot cake AND a slice is also three times the size but half the cost of a Timmies slice.
> 
> I am going to get sooooooo fat there!!  ;D



I used to go there and sit in the comfy chairs by the fireplace to have a quiet coffee with someone who needed a listening ear....so much more ambiance than the office. The chocolate cheese cake was pretty good too as I recall.


----------



## armyvern (2 Jan 2008)

Rayman said:
			
		

> Line ups? Well youll also have the workers from Sobeys Distribution if they are building it where I think they are.



No, they'll still go to the Mall. It's going outside the main gate -- not the Burton gate. They won't want to wait in line behind all the course candidates who are lined up at the front gate with their lists of 60 coffee.


----------



## armyvern (2 Jan 2008)

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> I just have 2 sugar in my coffee.
> 
> So when is this new Timms going to be built?  but then again, think the line up in the mornings  :



Well, now that CE has filled in the basement that they dug for the new Main Gate location (in a swamp --- go figure ...  : ) and has actually now started construction of the new guard shack on the _slab_ they installed over the backfilled basement ...

Timmies can't be far behind ...

(They did give us a date for completion in our last OGp -- but I'll be damned if I can recall what it is now ... )


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (2 Jan 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Well, now that CE has filled in the basement that they dug for the new Main Gate location (in a swamp --- go figure ...  : ) and has actually now started construction of the new guard shack on the _slab_ they installed over the backfilled basement ...
> 
> Timmies can't be far behind ...
> 
> (They did give us a date for completion in our last OGp -- but I'll be damned if I can recall what it is now ... )



I always used to get a kick out of the old so-called "guard shack" With a Commissionaire sitting with his back to incoming traffic watching soap operas! Talk about "Open Base Concept."


----------



## Franko (2 Jan 2008)

Years ago it was very different. No base pass, no entry and visitors had to be accompanied.

Line ups were rather long but quick, as long as your pass was in the correct place.

Regards


----------



## NL_engineer (2 Jan 2008)

Every so often, the MP's do an ID check  ;D other wise, any one can get on base with no problems as long as they don't go 51 KM/H, or in the 30 zone, 31KM/H  :


----------



## armyvern (2 Jan 2008)

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> Every so often, the MP's do an ID check  ;D other wise, any one can get on base with no problems as long as they don't go 51 KM/H, or in the 30 zone, 31KM/H  :



Sure they can!!

You just use one of the two OTHER gates where the guard shacks have been torn down and no longer exist ... seems pretty secure to me!!  >

They aren't on the Main Gate Mile, and only have an occasional MP sitting in his cruiser a klick in ... drinking his coffee.


----------



## armyvern (2 Jan 2008)

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> Every so often, the MP's do an ID check  ;D other wise, any one can get on base with no problems as long as they don't go 51 KM/H, or in the 30 zone, 31KM/H  :



Speeding is a huge factor here ... way too many marching troops out and about on the roads for all the usual suspects in their souped-up crappy tire parts cars with blackened windows behaving like idiots giving 'er to impress their buddies.


----------



## fbr2o75 (2 Jan 2008)

IN HOC SIGNO said:
			
		

> I always used to get a kick out of the old so-called "guard shack" With a Commissionaire sitting with his back to incoming traffic watching soap operas! Talk about "Open Base Concept."



My brother came to visit me in the mid 80's, couldn't remember the building number I worked in K-5 at the time, he expalined to the commisionaire where it was,  they still wouldn't let him in or call K-5 or K-3 to see which one I was in, to make a long stoy short, my brother ended up getting frustrated and left.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (2 Jan 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Speeding is a huge factor here ... way too many marching troops out and about on the roads for all the usual suspects in their souped-up crappy tire parts cars with blackened windows behaving like idiots giving 'er to impress their buddies.



Don't forget the ones with coffee can exhausts.


BTW the price for a XLG coffee went down from 1.77 to 1.75 at least here


----------



## NL_engineer (2 Jan 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Speeding is a huge factor here ... way too many marching troops out and about on the roads for all the usual suspects in their souped-up crappy tire parts cars with blackened windows behaving like idiots giving 'er to impress their buddies.



So true





			
				ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Sure they can!!
> 
> You just use one of the two OTHER gates where the guard shacks have been torn down and no longer exist ... seems pretty secure to me!!  >
> 
> They aren't on the Main Gate Mile, and only have an occasional MP sitting in his cruiser a klick in ... drinking his coffee.



But the North gate (I think, the one by CFSME's DTA) is closed at 6 and on weekends, while the other is always open  :


----------



## armyvern (2 Jan 2008)

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> So true
> But the North gate (I think, the one by CFSME's DTA) is closed at 6 and on weekends, while the other is always open  :



The Burton gate is also "open access" (NO staffing) 24/7 now.

I'm not sure about the DTA gate -- I keep away from that one.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (2 Jan 2008)

Wasn't the Burton Gate kept open cause of the old 3 ASG Comd living out that way?

EDITED FOR SPELLING


----------



## NL_engineer (2 Jan 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> The Burton gate is also "open access" (NO staffing) 24/7 now.
> 
> I'm not sure about the DTA gate -- I keep away from that one.



It is open from 0600-1800 on work days


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (2 Jan 2008)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Wasn't the Burton Gate kept open cause of the old 3 ASG Comd living out that way?
> 
> EDITED FOR SPELLING


  

Doubtful....Col MacLeod 01-04 lived in Oromocto West and Col Jestin (04-07) lived in Qs as does the current B Comd....sounds like an Urban Legend to me.


----------



## armyvern (3 Jan 2008)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Wasn't the Burton Gate kept open cause of the old 3 ASG Comd living out that way?
> 
> EDITED FOR SPELLING



100% false. The 24/7 access through it just started this past spring ... after the 3 ASG Comd had already been here for 2.5 years and just before he was posted out. It had zero to do with where he lived.

Some f'n troops aren't happy unless the gossip is going around -- keeps their wives loaded with conversation topics for the backyard gaggle fests.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (3 Jan 2008)

Glad we got that one cleared up, now back to our regularly scheduled topic  ;D


----------



## Yrys (8 Mar 2008)

Rants fuel Tim Hortons Facebook groups

Marianne White ,  Canwest News Service
Published: Friday, January 11, 2008


> There seems to be more than coffee brewing at Tim Hortons.
> 
> Frustrated employees have banded together on the popular social networking site Facebook to give cranky customers the basic rules on how to order
> their daily fix if they want to get good service. A trip to Tim Hortons is part of the daily routine for many Canadians, but it doesn't necessarily seem to
> ...


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (9 Mar 2008)

Sometimes the service at Tim's really does leave a lot to be desired. One thing they seem to have stopped doing all together is putting a napkin in with your order. It's too late when you're on the highway looking for somewhere to wipe your hand! (I know I know...I shouldn't eat and drive but it happens)
It shouldn't be up to the customer to know how to order coffee more efficiently...this is a retail business where they are there to serve you not to complain about the way you order your goods. Rudeness and disrespect from a customer is never acceptable in my opinion; throwing a drink in someone's face is an assault and the police should have been called. 
In many of these fast food places, though, the employees seem to think the place is set up for their convenience and benefit rather than serving the public.
I recently was in a Tim's where the staff were carrying on loud conversations, and having a great old social time while all the tables and floors looked like they hadn't been cleaned in a decade. The supervisor was obviously not doing his/her job. It was difficult for me and my wife to have a conversation the noise level of the staff was so high. We were the only ones in the store so I guess they thought it didn't matter.

Having said that the Tim's just down from my house is run very well with helpful and courteous staff. I guess the old management/ leadership principles are in force at that one because they are a great gang who recognise you when you go in and are very helpful and courteous.


----------



## Yrys (9 Mar 2008)

"Boycott Tim Hortons" group in facebook (138 members today)

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=6721933857

Reason no



> 7. Blood money.
> Speaking of nationalism, we are always criticizing corporations that are profiteering from the wars in Afghanistan and Iraq. Did you know
> there is a Tim Horton’s store in the military base in Kandahar? I kid you not. Even scarier is that employees there (once you factor in the
> monthly living stipend) are making about the same as military officers. Even scarier still: The Canadian Federal government subsidies the
> operation of the Kandahar outlet by the order of 4-5 million CDN per year.


----------



## Pte_Martin (2 Apr 2008)

They are upping the prices again!    I went into Timmies on base here on Pet and they have a sign up saying how due to incease in costs the prices will be going up slightly


----------



## midget-boyd91 (2 Apr 2008)

Infantry_ said:
			
		

> They are upping the prices again!    I went into Timmies on base here on Pet and they have a sign up saying how due to incease in costs the prices will be going up slightly



Did it say anything about whether or not this is a nation-wide hike? 

Midget


----------



## Pte_Martin (2 Apr 2008)

I'll check tom, But it's the generic one they used last time they hiked them up


----------



## Nfld Sapper (2 Apr 2008)

Just went out and got a XLG DD and still the same price as before $1.75


----------



## Pte_Martin (2 Apr 2008)

7 apr is the date the are saying here in Pet to do it.


----------



## JBP (3 Apr 2008)

I have to say, the service from the local Timmies at CFB Edmonton is absolutely by FAR the best I've ever had and seen! They are incredibly fast, to the point that you've barely offloaded you're change to them and they're handing you you're order and you don't even know what to do with it it came so fast! It helps that they have 4 people on drivethru every morning so I think they have a very efficient system worked out, but the Timmies on base is known to be the best in all of Edmonton!


----------



## Jager (3 Apr 2008)

I'd have to agree that the speed is amazing, but the price is quite a bit higher here than ontario, and we have less tax in edmonton.... though getting thru the lineup in less than 5 minutes is well worth it.


----------



## Shamrock (3 Apr 2008)

R215 Pte Joe said:
			
		

> I have to say, the service from the local Timmies at CFB Edmonton is absolutely by FAR the best I've ever had and seen!



Isn't that a Robin's Doughnuts at CFB Edmonton?


----------



## Jager (3 Apr 2008)

Shamrock said:
			
		

> Isn't that a Robin's Doughnuts at CFB Edmonton?



Actually no, they built a Tims infront of the canex store (the one with TV's and stuff) and the robin's closed down.


----------



## geo (3 Apr 2008)

Jager said:
			
		

> Actually no, they built a Tims infront of the canex store (the one with TV's and stuff) and the robin's closed down.



Guess the Robin lay an egg >


----------

